# Raised planter bed



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

Completed this on Saturday for the wife. Not much of detail but woodworking none the less. My wife is planning on using this as a vegetable garden in the back yard. I used red cedar for the whole project put some space between the bottom boards for drainage and covered with screen.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks good better then mine. What is the size. Mine is 3'W x 6'L x 12" D and a total of 3' tall and holds 16 cuft of dirt. I had to keep the dogs from getting to it otherwise I would have made it shorter. Only problem is now I might need a step ladder to pick tomatoes. :laughing:

I like your design but size and placement prevented me from making it like that. It's a shame because it looks really nice.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice. My wife would like that>


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

*Great idea !!!!*



hubaseball said:


> Completed this on Saturday for the wife. Not much of detail but woodworking none the less. My wife is planning on using this as a vegetable garden in the back yard. I used red cedar for the whole project put some space between the bottom boards for drainage and covered with screen.


Hers ?
I love seein this kind of inovation and dedication.
Gardenin is one of my hobbies that i love and like her i utilize everything and everywhere i can to grow veggies.
( only down side is i'd rather git dirt under my nails than dust in my lungs this time of year :yes: )
I am very happy to hear she is growin veggies in there and not flowers.
I allways say.." why bother growin it if ya can't eat it ?" :laughing:

Hope to see some follow up picks of the veggies in there.:smile:


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

rrbrown said:


> Looks good better then mine. What is the size. Mine is 3'W x 6'L x 12" D and a total of 3' tall and holds 16 cuft of dirt. I had to keep the dogs from getting to it otherwise I would have made it shorter. Only problem is now I might need a step ladder to pick tomatoes. :laughing:
> 
> I like your design but size and placement prevented me from making it like that. It's a shame because it looks really nice.


It measure 32"Wx32Hx48". It holds about 8 cuft of dirt. It is a good Height so that my daughter can help.


----------

